# Searching for potential interview partner (Repats)



## Franziskabinner

Dear all,

my name is Franzi and currently I am writing my thesis about "Self-initiated Repatriates" (SIRs) at the University of Bamberg. I am searching for potential interview partners, who lived abroad (half a year until 10 years) and organized their ex- and repatriation to the German labor market ON THEIR OWN (without the help of a company). This distinction is very important as I have to focus on the external labor market and need to answer the following research questions:

1. Which (institutional/cultural) factors influence SIRs' (Self-initiated Repatriates) re-entry into their HOME country's labor market?
2. How successful is the re-entry into the German career field? Differences between career fields (e.g. engineering vs. marketing)?
3. How do German corporation value the career capital of SIR’s gained on former international experiences /assignments?
At the moment I am in a very early stage of my thesis, as I first need to find a certain number of interviewees (which is really difficult). If you are interested to take part in my qualitative study and need further information, please do not hesitate to contact me in private.

I am really looking forward to your answers.

Thank you a lot. 
Best,
Franzi


----------



## Bevdeforges

I have moved your post to the Media and Research Requests section of the forum.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

